# Possibly heading back to Japan



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

Am new to the Japan forum and wondering how active this is, if there are other forums people use, etc. 

Just starting to get re-familiarized with recent life in Japan as I may be returning after having lived there for many years and many years ago.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

To be more specific, is anyone else on this forum in a similar situation as me? - either recently relocated there, or, soon to move there?

This would be a normal conversation on such a forum during normal times, and forums likes this are full with questions and recommendations. But now we have things like Covid, quarantines, work from home, visa restrictions, visit or return limitations for Permanent Residents and Green Card holders, etc. 

These are just some of the new questions. 

Is anyone here a recent resident, or a soon-to-be one?


----------



## Mutsuki (11 mo ago)

You joined in 2015 and just started posting? I think if you want normal conversation then a forum is not that good of a choice? You are better off with a facebook or LINE group.
If you somehow still use this account you can contact me with PM.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

That's not a very helpful response, feel free to ignore me. 
I was active in this and other expat forums for years under a different account which I forgot the userid and associated email.


----------

